# NIkon 70-200mm lens and Nikon 14-24mm



## gangiskun (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking for anyone who is interested in selling any of these two lenses at a negotiable price.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 10, 2009)

:lmao:


But seriously, this should be in the Buy and Sell forum.


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 10, 2009)

you want to post in the lunatic forum. You would have to be mad to want to sell these


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2009)

JamesMason said:


> you want to post in the lunatic forum. You would have to be mad to want to sell these


 
Not at all... I'll let mine go for $3000 each!:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2009)

Ya, my price is negotiable too.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 10, 2009)

tirediron said:


> Not at all... I'll let mine go for $3000 each!:thumbup:


 Why so cheap?  I might be interested.


----------

